# gas jugging



## johnwayne25

what are the best lines for gas jugging?
what is the best places's to gas jug
what size jug works best? 

Anything else pertaining to gas jugging


----------



## johnwayne25

this is a line that I got from my friend that works phenomenally.

hey there me and my fiance are traveling around the country trying to see all 50 states before we get married. 
we have already been to X amount of states. Big smiles/5 gallon jug


----------



## ColtonAndrew

I traveled from KS all the way to northern Cali, down the ENTIRE coast line and back in a month gas jugging ~5,000 miles. This is what I found worked best. Confidence and looking presentable. Have a map on hand and say something like 'Hello! My name is ____________ and I'm heading to (find a town 50ish miles away) for an interview. I didn't account for food during my travels and I ran out of gas. Could you help me out with 2 gallons? I hope that will be enough!' 2/5 people will help. Others will either ignore you or say no. Sometimes, about 3 times a day of full time gas jugging, youll get cash kick downs which are awesome. And in an ever rare situation, youll get those people that are like "push your car over here, Ill top it off!" This happened to use twice in a month of traveling, mainly in the midwest.

Also, only stop at travel stations onthe highway. Stations like Loves and Flying J's etc. Theyre easily identified by the Christmas colors seen from the highway. Red and green. Everytime we would see them, we would all yell CHRISTMAS!!!! and then go jug for an hour or so (we were filling an astro van) 

Be sure to say god bless and thank you, even if you aren't religious. Because to them, it means a lot. NOW to combat the scamming people thing that Im sure will ensue this topic. They feel genuinely good about helping you. You get gas and they get the feeling of a good deed helping someone out with $7.00 of gas.


----------



## Durp

Or you can just not lie, open up you git fiddle case start jammin saying you need fuel and beer. A trucker will gladly use his company card to fill up your tank, and more times than not kick down a 6 pack.


----------



## ColtonAndrew

JimH1991 said:


> Or you can just not lie, open up you git fiddle case start jammin saying you need fuel and beer. A trucker will gladly use his company card to fill up your tank, and more times than not kick down a 6 pack.


He asked about gas jugging, not spanging xD totally different ways of travel. Spanging is more moral, yes, but not everyone has a talent to sell.


----------



## Durp

That's not spanging. Spanging is asking for spare change. I'm sitting there with my yellow deisel jug, so yes its jugging, just honestly.


----------



## Jamie charlton

Hey im going to be traveling soon on my bike that gets roughly 75 mi to the gallon. i have a 2 gallon gas container that can get me 150 miles, how hard is it to get that much gas every... lets say other day, especially since the gas prices are so low right now?


----------



## Eyegor

In the past, I've had to do a combo jugging/spanging routine. As was mentioned above, I've only done this at larger truck stops. And it was a while ago. Pull up to the pump with your vehicle. Then go into the "oh my God, how did this happen?" routine with other drivers (not the staff). "My credit card isn't working." "I forgot my wallet." I was only driving over to my Mom's." Even "Goddamn wife left me without gas" have all worked for me, sometimes. The secret to this technique is no jug. Very few people carry fuel jugs in their vehicle, and having one sometimes looks a little more like you are begging or scamming. This turns some drivers off. As was mentioned above, a presentable appearance and being a single female both help in this regard. If you are traveling as a couple, perhaps Jack could be hitting up truckers in the back lot for a buck or two while Diane does the gas pump routine.


----------



## Jamie charlton

thing is my gas tank only holds .9 gallons which is the issue... with that i can only go 65 mi without have to worry so i need some spare gas as a just in case and to make it further between gas stations stops


----------



## MarsOrScars

Jamie charlton said:


> thing is my gas tank only holds .9 gallons which is the issue... with that i can only go 65 mi without have to worry so i need some spare gas as a just in case and to make it further between gas stations stops



I think a 2 gallon would be perfect, unless you plan on doing some backcountry stretches, which case 5 gallons be more than ridiculously enough. 

Oil market is so flooded right now because of the all out price war with Russia that we're seeing pre-Bush prices, so jugging, in the U.S. at least should be friggin easy


----------



## MormonWanders

I have a friend who travels around in his mini van with a goat. He asks for people to contribute to his "goatfundme" and they usually do.


----------



## whimsicaliber

goatfundme...brilliant.


----------

